# Riecco Forchielli, duro sulla trattativa Cina-Milan. Ecco le parole.



## Louis Gara (1 Giugno 2016)

Alberto Forchielli, presidente dell'osservatorio Asia, che l'anno scorso in anticipo aveva smascherato il bluff di Bee parlando dei famosi "bengala", ora è tornato a parlare della cessione del Milan alla nuova cordata cinese. Ecco in sintesi il suo pensiero:
"*Crederò ai cinesi che comprano il Milan solo quando vedrò copia autenticata del bonifico in prima pagina sulla Gazzetta. E in mano ai cinesi, il Milan finisce in interregionale. Fidati. Jack Ma? No, c'è Robin Li*".


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Giugno 2016)

Quindi l'ambizioso progetto dei cinesi sarebbe quello di investire un miliardo di euro per portare il Milan in interregionale...un piano davvero sagace...


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Alberto Forchielli, presidente dell'osservatorio Asia, che l'anno scorso in anticipo aveva smascherato il bluff di Bee parlando dei famosi "bengala", ora è tornato a parlare della cessione del Milan alla nuova cordata cinese. Ecco in sintesi il suo pensiero:
> "*Crederò ai cinesi che comprano il Milan solo quando vedrò copia autenticata del bonifico in prima pagina sulla Gazzetta. E in mano ai cinesi, il Milan finisce in interregionale. Fidati. Jack Ma? No, c'è Robin Li*".


----------



## Crox93 (1 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Alberto Forchielli, presidente dell'osservatorio Asia, che l'anno scorso in anticipo aveva smascherato il bluff di Bee parlando dei famosi "bengala", ora è tornato a parlare della cessione del Milan alla nuova cordata cinese. Ecco in sintesi il suo pensiero:
> "*Crederò ai cinesi che comprano il Milan solo quando vedrò copia autenticata del bonifico in prima pagina sulla Gazzetta. E in mano ai cinesi, il Milan finisce in interregionale. Fidati. Jack Ma? No, c'è Robin Li*".



E questo da dove salta fuori?


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Giugno 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> E questo da dove salta fuori?



Ne sbuca uno al giorno!!!!!!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Giugno 2016)

Alla parte dell'interregionale mi sono cadute le braccia. C'e', secondo Forchielli i cinesi che ci comprano, sono quelli che hanno i negozi che vendono l'usato? OK.


----------



## Fabius.85 (1 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Alberto Forchielli, presidente dell'osservatorio Asia, che l'anno scorso in anticipo aveva smascherato il bluff di Bee parlando dei famosi "bengala", ora è tornato a parlare della cessione del Milan alla nuova cordata cinese. Ecco in sintesi il suo pensiero:
> "*Crederò ai cinesi che comprano il Milan solo quando vedrò copia autenticata del bonifico in prima pagina sulla Gazzetta. E in mano ai cinesi, il Milan finisce in interregionale. Fidati. Jack Ma? No, c'è Robin Li*".



Quindi conferma che dietro L affare ci sia Robin Li, mi pare di intendere.


----------



## Devil (1 Giugno 2016)

Quindi se i cinesi entrano nell'Inter sono geniali ed affidabili mentre se entrano nel Milan sono degli idioti e delinquenti. Bello fare il giornalista in Italia, puoi dire quello che vuoi senza preoccuparti delle conseguenze.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Giugno 2016)

Mah...e questo chi sarebbe? Comunque intorno alla trattativa gira un pessimismo assurdo...io resto rintanato qui ad aspettare con voi e me ne frego di quello che dice la gente


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Giugno 2016)

Ci crederà solo quando vedrà il bonifico? E se pure dovesse arrivare finiremo comunque in interregionale malgrado la presenza di Robin Li che conferma lui stesso??? 

Ragazzi vado a prendere il carico di letame... Forchielli ne avrà di che da mangiare...


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Giugno 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Quindi se i cinesi entrano nell'Inter sono geniali ed affidabili mentre se entrano nel Milan sono degli idioti e delinquenti. Bello fare il giornalista in Italia, puoi dire quello che vuoi senza preoccuparti delle conseguenze.



Dov'è che ha parlato dell'Inter?


----------



## Devil (1 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Dov'è che ha parlato dell'Inter?



Dicevo in generale, tutti i giornalisti leccano il deretano ai cugini e spalano melma su di noi 24h su 24


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Giugno 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Dicevo in generale, tutti i giornalisti leccano il deretano ai cugini e spalano melma su di noi 24h su 24



Forchielli non è un giornalista, se parla di Milan è perché molte volte è ospite da Alessandro Milan (che è milanista) a Radio 24


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Giugno 2016)

Sulla prima parte concordo con Forchielli, finché non vedo firme e il resto rimarrò scettico fino alla fine. La storia dell'interregionale invece è pura follia e sa di rosicamento massimo.


----------



## Devil (1 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Forchielli non è un giornalista, se parla di Milan è perché molte volte è ospite da Alessandro Milan (che è milanista) a Radio 24



Ah beh se neanche è un giornalista davvero non vedo il motivo di riportare le sue dichiarazioni


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Giugno 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Ah beh se neanche è un giornalista davvero non vedo il motivo di riportare le sue dichiarazioni



Anche l'anno scorso non c'era motivo per riportare le sue dichiarazioni


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Giugno 2016)

Stavolta un'uscita buffonesca. Mantiene toni aggressivi in ossequio al personaggio di provocatore che si è creato l'anno scorso, ma non può negare una datità di fatto, cioè la trattativa tra il Milan e la cordata cinese; infatti ammette che c'è Robin Li. Ammettere Robin Li, significa ammettere la trattativa e se ammetti la trattativa non me ne faccio niente, poi, delle tue opinioni (andate in interregionale).
Tutto a differenza dell'anno scorso, quando si espose decisamente sul "bluff Bee"; adesso, naturalmente, non si può azzardare a parlare di "cordata bluff", perché affermerebbe semplicemente il falso. Forchiè, a 'sto giro niente secchiate di melma?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Stavolta un'uscita buffonesca. Mantiene toni aggressivi in ossequio al personaggio di provocatore che si è creato l'anno scorso, ma non può negare una datità di fatto, cioè la trattativa tra il Milan e la cordata cinese; infatti ammette che c'è Robin Li. Ammettere Robin Li, significa ammettere la trattativa e se ammetti la trattativa non me ne faccio niente, poi, delle tue opinioni (andate in interregionale).
> Tutto a differenza dell'anno scorso, quando si espose decisamente sul "bluff Bee"; adesso, naturalmente, non si può azzardare a parlare di "cordata bluff", perché affermerebbe semplicemente il falso. Forchiè, a 'sto giro niente secchiate di melma?



Parole sante...catalogherei quest'intervento come "rumore dei nemici" !!


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Giugno 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Ah beh se neanche è un giornalista davvero non vedo il motivo di riportare le sue dichiarazioni



Presidente dell'osservatorio Asia..credo che qualche aggancio là ce l'abbia..poi per carità, magari di questi non sa nulla..


----------



## The P (1 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Alberto Forchielli, presidente dell'osservatorio Asia, che l'anno scorso in anticipo aveva smascherato il bluff di Bee parlando dei famosi "bengala", ora è tornato a parlare della cessione del Milan alla nuova cordata cinese. Ecco in sintesi il suo pensiero:
> "*Crederò ai cinesi che comprano il Milan solo quando vedrò copia autenticata del bonifico in prima pagina sulla Gazzetta. E in mano ai cinesi, il Milan finisce in interregionale. Fidati. Jack Ma? No, c'è Robin Li*".



Ottimo!

Forchielli vale molto più di Bellinazzo, Festa e compagnia cantante. Se ha confermato Robin Li siamo a galla.

Che poi si esprima così è perché ama fare il personaggio e perché - giustamente - non crede nelle competenze calcistiche dei cinesi.

Tuttavia:
A) non conosce Galatioto
B) non sta tenendo conto dei piani di sviluppo che i cinesi stanno portano avanti, roba seria ragzzi. Basta vedere dei documentari per restare impressionati. Questi ci sanno fare, a noi europei manco ci vedono.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Alberto Forchielli, presidente dell'osservatorio Asia, che l'anno scorso in anticipo aveva smascherato il bluff di Bee parlando dei famosi "bengala", ora è tornato a parlare della cessione del Milan alla nuova cordata cinese. Ecco in sintesi il suo pensiero:
> "*Crederò ai cinesi che comprano il Milan solo quando vedrò copia autenticata del bonifico in prima pagina sulla Gazzetta. E in mano ai cinesi, il Milan finisce in interregionale. Fidati. Jack Ma? No, c'è Robin Li*".



Ma, a me sembra che abbia confermato Robin Li.. direi una buona notizia no?

Quella dell'Interregionale, secondo me, è solo una sua sensazione. Alla fine non ci sono mai stati cinesi che hanno preso club di calcio in Europa. Dunque è un salto "Nel buio".

Se ci fossero stati gli arabi magari si sapeva che avrebbero fatto un milan folle. Ma anche gli Arabi eh..... guardate il Malaga..


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Giugno 2016)

Forchiello prepara il piatto che il letame lo portiamo direttamente noi . 

PS: ma non avete capito che questo fa cosi SOLO per far si che la gente parli di lui ?


----------



## martinmilan (1 Giugno 2016)

forchielli: forchetta e tarzanelli


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> forchielli: forchetta e tarzanelli



 spettacolare, te la ruberò al momento opportuno...


----------



## Aragorn (1 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Alberto Forchielli, presidente dell'osservatorio Asia, che l'anno scorso in anticipo aveva smascherato il bluff di Bee parlando dei famosi "bengala", ora è tornato a parlare della cessione del Milan alla nuova cordata cinese. Ecco in sintesi il suo pensiero:
> "*Crederò ai cinesi che comprano il Milan solo quando vedrò copia autenticata del bonifico in prima pagina sulla Gazzetta. E in mano ai cinesi, il Milan finisce in interregionale. Fidati. Jack Ma? No, c'è Robin Li*".



Ma trolla o è serio ? perché se scherza sulla parte dell'interregionale magari lo fa anche sulla presenza Robin Li. Non riesco ancora ad inquadrare bene questo personaggio, bisognerebbe vedere il tono con cui ha affrontato l'intervista.


----------



## admin (1 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Alberto Forchielli, presidente dell'osservatorio Asia, che l'anno scorso in anticipo aveva smascherato il bluff di Bee parlando dei famosi "bengala", ora è tornato a parlare della cessione del Milan alla nuova cordata cinese. Ecco in sintesi il suo pensiero:
> "*Crederò ai cinesi che comprano il Milan solo quando vedrò copia autenticata del bonifico in prima pagina sulla Gazzetta. E in mano ai cinesi, il Milan finisce in interregionale. Fidati. Jack Ma? No, c'è Robin Li*".




Concordo sulla prima parte: vediamo le firme.

La seconda parte invece non ha senso. Mi ricorda la storia di Abramovich quando stava per comprare il Chelsea.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Giugno 2016)

*Alberto Forchielli su Twitter risponde a diverse domande. Il motivo per il quale il Milan potrebbe finire in interregionale, è secondo lui, che "il calcio è un business da insider e loro ( i cinesi) vorranno gestirlo da Pechino, errore!"
Per quanto riguarda Gankicoff AD. Risponde "là cariche sembreranno importanti, ma le deleghe minuscole"*


----------



## martinmilan (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> spettacolare, te la ruberò al momento opportuno...



grazie Re..mi è venuta così..sul momento


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Alberto Forchielli su Twitter risponde a diverse domande. Il motivo per il quale il Milan potrebbe finire in interregionale, è secondo lui, che "il calcio è un business da insider e loro ( i cinesi) vorranno gestirlo da Pechino, errore!"
> Per quanto riguarda Gankicoff AD. Risponde "là cariche sembreranno importanti, ma le deleghe minuscole"*



Prima diceva che non ci sarebbe stata alcuna cessione. Ora la ammette ma come la "volpe e l'uva" dice che sarà rovinosa.

Ha sbagliato, se ne faccia una ragione e la smetta di sbattere la testa contro il muro.


----------



## Serginho (1 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Alberto Forchielli su Twitter risponde a diverse domande. Il motivo per il quale il Milan potrebbe finire in interregionale, è secondo lui, che "il calcio è un business da insider e loro ( i cinesi) vorranno gestirlo da Pechino, errore!"
> Per quanto riguarda Gankicoff AD. Risponde "là cariche sembreranno importanti, ma le deleghe minuscole"*



Ah e per questo dovremmo finire in interregionale? Quest'uomo trasuda ignoranza


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Alberto Forchielli su Twitter risponde a diverse domande. Il motivo per il quale il Milan potrebbe finire in interregionale, è secondo lui, che "il calcio è un business da insider e loro ( i cinesi) vorranno gestirlo da Pechino, errore!"
> Per quanto riguarda Gankicoff AD. Risponde "là cariche sembreranno importanti, ma le deleghe minuscole"*



A me questo fa paura, non è uno che vuole far parlare di sè, le cose le sa.

Al momento è l'unica persona di cui mi fido, tra l'altro anch'io avevo paura della loro "ingenuità".


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Alberto Forchielli su Twitter risponde a diverse domande. Il motivo per il quale il Milan potrebbe finire in interregionale, è secondo lui, che "il calcio è un business da insider e loro ( i cinesi) vorranno gestirlo da Pechino, errore!"
> Per quanto riguarda Gankicoff AD. Risponde "là cariche sembreranno importanti, ma le deleghe minuscole"*



Quindi City e PSG finiranno anche loro presto in interregionale? No perché i rispetivi proprietari non sono certo presenti 24 ore su 24 nelle città di appartenenza dei due club.


----------



## DannySa (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ci crederà solo quando vedrà il bonifico? E se pure dovesse arrivare finiremo comunque in interregionale malgrado la presenza di Robin Li che conferma lui stesso???
> 
> Ragazzi vado a prendere il carico di letame... Forchielli ne avrà di che da mangiare...



Concordo, tanto la forchetta già ce l'ha.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Alberto Forchielli su Twitter risponde a diverse domande. Il motivo per il quale il Milan potrebbe finire in interregionale, è secondo lui, che "il calcio è un business da insider e loro ( i cinesi) vorranno gestirlo da Pechino, errore!"
> Per quanto riguarda Gankicoff AD. Risponde "là cariche sembreranno importanti, ma le deleghe minuscole"*



Per fortuna la maggioranza si fa una risata leggendo queste parole piene di tracotanza e di livore. Ed a quei pochi che ci credono, consiglio di ravvedersi perché altrimenti si faranno rovinare da questi 4 pirla il momento più bello e atteso da tanti anni a questa parte.

Poi, ognuno faccia come crede


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Per fortuna la maggioranza si fa una risata leggendo queste parole piene di tracotanza e di livore. Ed a quei pochi che ci credono, consiglio di ravvedersi perché altrimenti si faranno rovinare da questi 4 pirla il momento più bello e atteso da tanti anni a questa parte.
> 
> Poi, ognuno faccia come crede



Gli abbiamo già dato del pirla esattamente un anno fa con le stese identiche battutine sulla m., diciamo che stavolta un po' di credito l'ha guadagnato.


----------



## koti (1 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Gli abbiamo già dato del pirla esattamente un anno fa con le stese identiche battutine sulla m., diciamo che stavolta un po' di credito l'ha guadagnato.


Comunque ha confermato che c'è Robin Li, mi pare una notizia molto positiva.
Il resto di quello che dice è un'eleborazione personale molto discutibile. Seguendo il suo ragionamento allora anche City e PSG dovrebbero giocare in interregionale.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Gli abbiamo già dato del pirla esattamente un anno fa con le stese identiche battutine sulla m., diciamo che stavolta un po' di credito l'ha guadagnato.



Quindi quel credito guadagnato su Bee gli consente di affermare che con i cinesi e Robin Li finiremo in interregionale e che decideranno tutto loro senza delegare nulla? Io credo che a tutto ci sia un limite. Poi... ripeto, ognuno è libero di avere i guru che preferisce 
Ma io Forchielli l'ho inquadrato, pertanto mi guardo bene dal prendere come oro colato ogni boutade che spara.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Giugno 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Comunque ha confermato che c'è Robin Li, mi pare una notizia molto positiva.
> Il resto di quello che dice è un'eleborazione personale molto discutibile. Seguendo il suo ragionamento allora anche City e PSG dovrebbero giocare in interregionale.



No, io la interpreto come il fatto che questi lasciano davvero i posti operativi a quelli che già ci sono. Che, come ripeto da giorni, è l'unica cosa che ancora mi terrorizza della cessione. Quando mi diranno che Galliani sarà defenestrato seduta stante stappo la bottiglia.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Quindi quel credito guadagnato su Bee gli consente di affermare che con i cinesi e Robin Li finiremo in interregionale e che decideranno tutto loro senza delegare nulla? Io credo che a tutto ci sia un limite. Poi... ripeto, ognuno è libero di avere i guru che preferisce
> Ma io Forchielli l'ho inquadrato, pertanto mi guardo bene dal prendere come oro colato ogni boutade che spara.



Risposto sopra. Poi comunque è un bene che non abbia smentito, dal titolo mi era preso un colpo.


----------



## DannySa (1 Giugno 2016)

A parte tutto cos'è disposto a scommettere sull'eventuale non riuscita dell'affare?


----------



## The P (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Per fortuna la maggioranza si fa una risata leggendo queste parole piene di tracotanza e di livore. Ed a quei pochi che ci credono, consiglio di ravvedersi perché altrimenti si faranno rovinare da questi 4 pirla il momento più bello e atteso da tanti anni a questa parte.
> 
> Poi, ognuno faccia come crede



amico, posso chiederti perché tratti Forchielli come l'ultimo degli scemi? Sarà anche particolare ma è un personaggio di caratura internazionale. Uno cha ha contatti pazzeschi. La mia è una curiosità eh...


----------



## wfiesso (1 Giugno 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> amico, posso chiederti perché tratti Forchielli come l'ultimo degli scemi? Sarà anche particolare ma è un personaggio di caratura internazionale. Uno cha ha contatti pazzeschi. La mia è una curiosità eh...



stavo per porre la stessa domanda pure io, vorrei capire da dove arriva tanta sicurezza, a veder scrivere [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] ho sempre la sensazione che o ha un sesto senso o che ha le giuste soffiate


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Giugno 2016)

Forchielli Forchielli, sai quale sarà il ripieno dei tuoi casoncelli?

#buonappetitoForchielli



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> A me questo fa paura, non è uno che vuole far parlare di sè, le cose le sa.
> 
> Al momento è l'unica persona di cui mi fido, tra l'altro anch'io avevo paura della loro "ingenuità".



Scherzi? Non vedi il suo profilo Twitter? Una sparata unica, tanto per....

Ci ha azzeccato una volta e ora fa il bullo


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Giugno 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Forchielli Forchielli, sai quale sarà il ripieno dei tuoi casoncelli?
> 
> #buonappetitoForchielli
> 
> ...



Non è che ci ha azzeccato a caso, certe cose le conosce per lavoro.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non è che ci ha azzeccato a caso, certe cose le conosce per lavoro.



Sarà, comunque lì sopra ci sono un mare di fregnacce si uno che cerca attenzione, sono lì da leggere


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Giugno 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> amico, posso chiederti perché tratti Forchielli come l'ultimo degli scemi? Sarà anche particolare ma è un personaggio di caratura internazionale. Uno cha ha contatti pazzeschi. La mia è una curiosità eh...





wfiesso ha scritto:


> stavo per porre la stessa domanda pure io, vorrei capire da dove arriva tanta sicurezza, a veder scrivere [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] ho sempre la sensazione che o ha un sesto senso o che ha le giuste soffiate



Non esageriamo, non dico che Forchielli non sia preparato o che non possa conoscere determinati meccanismi, ma è uno che quando parla mischia sempre i fatti con le proprie sensazioni, e lo fa con toni piuttosto tracotanti e spocchiosi. Quindi non sai mai dove finisca la verità e dove inizi la fregnaccia  tutto qui!
[MENTION=1706]wfiesso[/MENTION] nessun sesto senso, leggo soltanto le stesse notizie che leggete voi e forse qualcuna in più dovuta alla mia intraprendenza/amore sconfinato per questa squadra...


----------



## hiei87 (1 Giugno 2016)

Forchielli sarà un personaggio eccentrico, ma sin qui è la fonte più credibile ad essersi pronunciata sui cinesi. 
E ricordo ancora le pernacchie e gli insulti che si prese quando disse che con Mr. Bee sarebbe saltato tutto.


----------



## danjr (1 Giugno 2016)

Si ma analizzate i fatti: ha praticamente confermato robin lì e ha detto che in mano ai cinesi finiremo in interregionale. Non esistono basi logiche per sostenere la seconda tesi, è una sua idea..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Giugno 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Si ma analizzate i fatti: ha praticamente confermato robin lì e ha detto che in mano ai cinesi finiremo in interregionale. Non esistono basi logiche per sostenere la seconda tesi, è una sua idea..



Come dicevo: mischia i fatti con le sue sensazioni e lo fa con toni alquanto discutibili. Questo fa presa su chi ha più paura, ovviamente  chi invece si ferma un attimo a riflettere e cerca di scindere la notizia dal folklore, non entra certo nel panico.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non esageriamo, non dico che Forchielli non sia preparato o che non possa conoscere determinati meccanismi, ma è uno che quando parla mischia sempre i fatti con le proprie sensazioni, e lo fa con toni piuttosto tracotanti e spocchiosi. Quindi non sai mai dove finisca la verità e dove inizi la fregnaccia  tutto qui!
> [MENTION=1706]wfiesso[/MENTION] nessun sesto senso, leggo soltanto le stesse notizie che leggete voi e forse qualcuna in più dovuta alla mia intraprendenza/amore sconfinato per questa squadra...



A re, questo è un antiBerlusconiano....questo è.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Giugno 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> A re, questo è un antiBerlusconiano....questo è.



A volte le risposte più ovvie sono quelle più semplici da trovare


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> A volte le risposte più ovvie sono quelle più semplici da trovare



Questi che ora fanno così per ledere l'immagine del nano saranno quelli che incenseranno di più le gesta dei cinesi confrontandole coi disastri degli ultimi anni.


----------



## wfiesso (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non esageriamo, non dico che Forchielli non sia preparato o che non possa conoscere determinati meccanismi, ma è uno che quando parla mischia sempre i fatti con le proprie sensazioni, e lo fa con toni piuttosto tracotanti e spocchiosi. Quindi non sai mai dove finisca la verità e dove inizi la fregnaccia  tutto qui!
> [MENTION=1706]wfiesso[/MENTION] nessun sesto senso, leggo soltanto le stesse notizie che leggete voi e forse qualcuna in più dovuta alla mia intraprendenza/amore sconfinato per questa squadra...



Che dire, continua ad aggiornarci sulla questione, si vede proprio che sei appassionato nella ricerca di notizie, e chissà che alla fine possiamo.brindare serenamente tutti insieme


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (1 Giugno 2016)

Forse interpreto male io, ma se mi immagino il tono con cui uno "scettico" può dire le parole che Forchielli ha scritto, l'ultima frase mi sembra tutto tranne una conferma di Robin Li.
Mi sembra più una presa in giro a chi crede che ci siano certi soggetti in ballo.


----------



## neversayconte (1 Giugno 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Forse interpreto male io, ma se mi immagino il tono con cui uno "scettico" può dire le parole che Forchielli ha scritto, l'ultima frase mi sembra tutto tranne una conferma di Robin Li.
> Mi sembra più una presa in giro a chi crede che ci siano certi soggetti in ballo.



quoto, anche per me il tono è totalmente sarcastico.


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Alberto Forchielli, presidente dell'osservatorio Asia, che l'anno scorso in anticipo aveva smascherato il bluff di Bee parlando dei famosi "bengala", ora è tornato a parlare della cessione del Milan alla nuova cordata cinese. Ecco in sintesi il suo pensiero:
> "*Crederò ai cinesi che comprano il Milan solo quando vedrò copia autenticata del bonifico in prima pagina sulla Gazzetta. E in mano ai cinesi, il Milan finisce in interregionale. Fidati. Jack Ma? No, c'è Robin Li*".



Ma Forchielli chi? Quello che disse queste cose dei Cinesi?

"*Gli imprenditori cinesi sono dei criminali, hanno una forma mentis da criminali, piccoli o grandi che siano, pubblici o privati.* Loro Crescono in un mondo senza regole, in un mondo senza etica, crescono in un mondo estremamente corrotto e quando vanno fuori si comportano allo stesso modo:* si ritengono i padroni del mondo e quindi credono di poter imporre le proprie regole ad altri Paesi.* Su tutto questo pesa una grandissima responsabilità del Governo cinese. Il Governo cinese consoce, il Governo cinese collude, c'è un livello elevatissimo di omertà. *I Cinesi sanno come risolvere i problemi tra di loro, ci hanno infiltrato queste migliaia di delinquenti e loro ci prosperano su questa cosa qui.* Ci prosperano a mazzette gli impiegati dell'ambasciata, ci prosperano tutti su questa *****.
[...]
*Questa è criminalità di Stato organizzata, mandate gli ambasciatori a parlare con me. Ci parlo io con l'ambasciatore cinese! *Non ne posso più di questi, sono dei delinquenti _[urlando_] e non ne posso più, abbiamo già abbastanza problemi! Basta esportare quella *****, che se la tengano nel loro Paese! E' l'ora del riscatto!
E poi ti dico un'altra cosa: sono vivo, perchè quello che ti dico è il 5% di quello che so.. ed è inutile che un hacker provi a toccare il mio account gmail, perchè è tutto in giro nel mondo, tutto fuori. Se l'ambasciata prova a dirmi qualcosa li distruggo!
[...]
Perchè la copertura che danno agli imprenditori che rubano la tecnologia, agli imprenditori che apertamente decidono di violare le leggi internazionali, ormai lo sanno tutti, nel micro e nel macro
[...]
*Un Italiano non ce la fa più a passare 20000 Cinesi messi a riccio, li devi passare col gas, hai capito?.... Il gas esilarante!*"



E' virgolettato perchè sono le sue precise parole in un'intervista telefonica del 2013 su SkyTg

Fate vobis


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Giugno 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma Forchielli chi? Quello che disse queste cose dei Cinesi?
> 
> "*Gli imprenditori cinesi sono dei criminali, hanno una forma mentis da criminali, piccoli o grandi che siano, pubblici o privati.* Loro Crescono in un mondo senza regole, in un mondo senza etica, crescono in un mondo estremamente corrotto e quando vanno fuori si comportano allo stesso modo:* si ritengono i padroni del mondo e quindi credono di poter imporre le proprie regole ad altri Paesi.* Su tutto questo pesa una grandissima responsabilità del Governo cinese. Il Governo cinese consoce, il Governo cinese collude, c'è un livello elevatissimo di omertà. *I Cinesi sanno come risolvere i problemi tra di loro, ci hanno infiltrato queste migliaia di delinquenti e loro ci prosperano su questa cosa qui.* Ci prosperano a mazzette gli impiegati dell'ambasciata, ci prosperano tutti su questa *****.
> [...]
> ...



Sicuri che sia tutto un delirio? questi si stanno prendendo tutto il mondo, e difficilmente una cosa così si fà restando limpidi... USA docet


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Giugno 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma Forchielli chi? Quello che disse queste cose dei Cinesi?
> 
> "*Gli imprenditori cinesi sono dei criminali, hanno una forma mentis da criminali, piccoli o grandi che siano, pubblici o privati.* Loro Crescono in un mondo senza regole, in un mondo senza etica, crescono in un mondo estremamente corrotto e quando vanno fuori si comportano allo stesso modo:* si ritengono i padroni del mondo e quindi credono di poter imporre le proprie regole ad altri Paesi.* Su tutto questo pesa una grandissima responsabilità del Governo cinese. Il Governo cinese consoce, il Governo cinese collude, c'è un livello elevatissimo di omertà. *I Cinesi sanno come risolvere i problemi tra di loro, ci hanno infiltrato queste migliaia di delinquenti e loro ci prosperano su questa cosa qui.* Ci prosperano a mazzette gli impiegati dell'ambasciata, ci prosperano tutti su questa *****.
> [...]
> ...





tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sicuri che sia tutto un delirio? questi si stanno prendendo tutto il mondo, e difficilmente una cosa così si fà restando limpidi... USA docet



No infatti il primo paragrafo per me è credibile. Poi quando comincia a parlare di ambasciatori diventa troppo.

Anzi se riesco ad approfondire apro un topic nelle sezioni extracalcistiche, perchè la cosa mi interessa.


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sicuri che sia tutto un delirio? questi si stanno prendendo tutto il mondo, e difficilmente una cosa così si fà restando limpidi... USA docet



La questione è che non credo abbia un punto di vista esattamente imparziale quando parla di trattative tra società occidentali e cinesi


----------



## Black (1 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Alberto Forchielli, presidente dell'osservatorio Asia, che l'anno scorso in anticipo aveva smascherato il bluff di Bee parlando dei famosi "bengala", ora è tornato a parlare della cessione del Milan alla nuova cordata cinese. Ecco in sintesi il suo pensiero:
> "*Crederò ai cinesi che comprano il Milan solo quando vedrò copia autenticata del bonifico in prima pagina sulla Gazzetta. E in mano ai cinesi, il Milan finisce in interregionale. Fidati. Jack Ma? No, c'è Robin Li*".



io non so dire quanto credibile sia questo Forchielli. Unica cosa è che spero di poterlo spernacchiare a breve! se ha ragione lui invece cadrò in depressione calcistica...


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Giugno 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> La questione è che non credo abbia un punto di vista esattamente imparziale quando parla di trattative tra società occidentali e cinesi



Ho trovato l'audio, effettivamente mi pare esagerato. Però lavora lì da 15 anni, un po' attendibile lo è.


----------



## Milan7champions (1 Giugno 2016)

Purtroppo siamo in mano ai Cinesi, visto che Ferrero noto tifoso milanista non entrera' mai nel calcio, nessuno ha intenzione di buttare soldi nel calcio italiano.


----------



## kolao95 (1 Giugno 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Quindi se i cinesi entrano nell'Inter sono geniali ed affidabili mentre se entrano nel Milan sono degli idioti e delinquenti. Bello fare il giornalista in Italia, puoi dire quello che vuoi senza preoccuparti delle conseguenze.



No, ma siamo noi che crediamo sia un accerchiamento, eh, colpa nostra.


----------



## Casnop (1 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Alberto Forchielli, presidente dell'osservatorio Asia, che l'anno scorso in anticipo aveva smascherato il bluff di Bee parlando dei famosi "bengala", ora è tornato a parlare della cessione del Milan alla nuova cordata cinese. Ecco in sintesi il suo pensiero:
> "*Crederò ai cinesi che comprano il Milan solo quando vedrò copia autenticata del bonifico in prima pagina sulla Gazzetta. E in mano ai cinesi, il Milan finisce in interregionale. Fidati. Jack Ma? No, c'è Robin Li*".



Milan in Interregionale? Ma di che parla questo bischero?!?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Milan in Interregionale? Ma di che parla questo bischero?!?


Di certo con l'attuale proprietà, se continuiamo così con risultati imbarazzanti e debiti stratosferici, non sarebbe uno scenario tanto irrealizzabile.


----------

